# Easter Promo - Twice as many Picks!!! Even Premium Picks!!!



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 12, 2009)

I Bet Sports Picks - http://www.ibetsportspicks.com



Easter Special!!!



We have been hitting picks left and right like finding easter eggs on a hunt



For Easter Only, Purchase any Pick Package, and receive twice as many picks for free!!! - Oh ya, it includes all Premium Picks!!! You also get a User ID and password to acces the members page with extra picks, extra deals and wagers, future picks, and watch as we work on picks!!!



So, if you purchase 1 week of picks, you get 2 weeks of picks.



If you purchase a month of picks, get 2 months of picks, and so on.



Come check it out!!!



http://www.ibetsportspicks.com


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 12, 2009)

*More for Easter!!!*

Well, our premium picks for the day are off to a great start, the Tampa Bay Rays are just killing the Orioles!!!   We will see if the Yankees pull out the win, they are up by 1, and the 76ers are the NBA play of the day at a pk.



More Easter Specials for you all!!!:



All of Monday's Picks for $3!!!



NHL playoffs all the way to the Stanley Cup for $39.99!!!





Check it out



http://www.ibetsportspicks.com


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 14, 2009)

*Tuesday Free Pick - 3 NBA pick special for tonight!!!*

I Bet Sports Picks - 4-14-09





Boston Red Sox -146 over Oakland Athletics





Today's Promo - 



3 NBA games tonight - We are picking the winner of all 3!!!



3 NBA Winning picks for only $6.99



100% Guaranteed to make you money or you get your $6.99 right back to your paypal account!!!



Come check it out:



http://www.ibetsportspicks.com


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Tuesday Free Pick - 3 NBA pick special for tonight!!!*



			
				ibetsportspicks said:
			
		

> I Bet Sports Picks - 4-14-09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 NBA TUESDAY NIGHT

2 have started

Miami +9

Boston +5.5


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Miami Covers the Spread!!! 79-81



1-0 so far tonight (2 NBA games left)


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

2-0 so far today on our 10* NBA picks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boston Celtics WIN!!!


Last play just started - LA Lakers -6.5


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

*Free Pick for 4-15-09 - 5 NBA Premium Plays tonight - 3-0 La*

I Bet Sports Picks - http://www.ibetsportspicks.com



Hey all,



We ended up going 3-0 on our Premium NBA Picks last night(Tuesday)!!!!!



We are doing it again tonight!!!


5 NBA ats picks for Wednesday night - only $7.99 for all 5 - Guaranteed to make you money or you get 100% of your money back- come check it out



FREE PICK FOR WEDNESDAY 4-15-09 - 





Milwaukee Brewers -133 over Cincinatti Reds



http://www.ibetsportspicks.com


----------

